# Moding ideas



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Even though my stanza does have a locked motor I've been thinking about cosmetic modes. I really want to track down some lowprofile tires for sonme 13" 210 wheels I like (the ones that look like 4 spoke kregers), also was thoinking about modifying a body kit for my car a freind has a 93 acoord and the dimensoins are very similar looking I think I saw a guy on carsdomain doing the same thing. I kind of want to do the kit with some mud flaps molded in as well like the ones off the 04 Corolla S so you can tell I dont want aver dravsit kit you know real flashy because I like the look of the the stanza I just want it more aggresive.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Im doing an R32 Skyline conversion right now. Just about anything can be done as long as you have the skills or money and time. I dont believe 13s with low profile tires would look any great on the Stanza... But thats just my opinion. To me, 13's with Low pros are for old school low riders and what not. Those dont look bad with em. For the Stanza, get some 16s or 17s and lower the front. That makes for a nice aggressive look and stance. Get some clear front bumper lights and side markers and that should make it look quite decent.




























Those are pics from when I had the rear lowered as well. I put the stock springs back in because I like that stance better. No pics of that though


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

Izzen its clean but have you seen or herd anything about the accord kit on a stanza?


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Just about anything can be done if youve got the money or skills and time. Just as I said before...


----------

